# Looking for a lease within a hour of Evans/Augusta...



## dllewal (Feb 26, 2011)

We are a small group of four ethical and safe hunters (Father, Son, Brother-in-love & College student) looking for land to lease (50-300 ac.), or a good club, within a hours drive of Evans/Augusta, GA, ideally with year round access and long term availability. If you have, or know of, anything available please pm me and I will get back to you. Thank you,


----------



## jmartin88 (Mar 2, 2011)

we have 1645 acres on the ogeechee river near midville if you need more info call jason@478-494-2275


----------



## dllewal (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 8, 2011)

dllewal we have a club with 668 acres looking for 3-4 more members if you are interested I will be down on the 25th and 26th of this month it is located just minutes off of I-20 in Greene County you may PM for more info.


----------



## dllewal (Mar 15, 2011)

PMs Returned.


----------



## spivey22 (Apr 1, 2011)

*300 ac lease*

in glascock co, on your side of the county, pm if interested or call jim @ 706 830 2039


----------



## dllewal (Apr 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bcro (May 11, 2011)

PM sent from Bubba


----------



## SR PLAN (May 25, 2011)

We have a club in Greene/ Teliaferro co. 5 miles east of Union Point 2,200 ac. 27 total members 2011 dues are $850
call Kyle @ 706-202-4963


----------

